# Cracked Speaker Grills



## skier757 (Nov 18, 2004)

Is anyone else having problems with Speaker Grills cracking? I searched the forums and found only two other entries, so it doesn't seem to be a universal problem. Unfortunately I managed to crack my Driver side grill and I have to say I am disappointed at the prospect of paying to buy new. I don’t even know how it got cracked, I must have hit it with my toe getting out of the car.

Has anyone here already replaced their speaker grills and know the cost and difficulty of replacing. I have seen that it is like 10 screws to get the door panel off, but I also read about clips holding the grills on..... I would hate to get into breaking clips too.

I’m hoping to learn from those who have already replaces a set of speaker grills.

Thanks,

Brooks.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Driver side speaker grille pn 92094890 I sell for 28.14 (list is 42.93), tech is pulling up install and I'll give you a heads up on install difficulty.... :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

You have to remove the door panel, 6 retainers, and a single screw to get the grille off! It looks like a p.i.t.a.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope this helps! :cheers


----------



## skier757 (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks GTODealer,

The price is not as bad as I feared. I will check my local dealer, I doubt he will be as reasonable as you so I will probably be calling you next week. 

I guess if I am going to take it all apart I should consider a speaker upgrade at the same time. Any suggestions anyone, I really don't know much about car stereo systems, frankly I find the factory system sounds fine, but if I am right there anyway..... It seems like I should make an upgrade out of all that effort… Of course I would also be doubling the effort to do both sides… perhaps I should just fix the grill and leave it…

Thanks again GTO Dealer !!

Brooks.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

skier757 said:


> Thanks GTODealer,
> 
> The price is not as bad as I feared. I will check my local dealer, I doubt he will be as reasonable as you so I will probably be calling you next week.
> 
> ...


No problem!!!! Let me know when your ready... remember I have to order it... :cheers


----------



## chicagokiwi (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey GTODEALER are you still able to sell speaker grills? I need a replacement passenger side door grill, which is currently listed on eBay for $20 but it looks salvaged and I'm not confident as to its condition.

Thanks!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

He hasn't posted sence 5/`06, I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for him to answer.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

chicagokiwi said:


> Hey GTODEALER are you still able to sell speaker grills? I need a replacement passenger side door grill, which is currently listed on eBay for $20 but it looks salvaged and I'm not confident as to its condition.
> 
> Thanks!


92094889 is the part number for the passenger door speaker girlle. Why not buy a new one then you don't have to worry about the condition.


----------

